# MR BERLIN.......



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Once again Mr Berlin is just around the corner. Saturday Oct 30th , bonner rd ramp, 8-4. 30.00 per man, 1 or 2 per boat, ramp pay only. 100% payback, 1st-3rd and big. This year there will be trophies for 1st. This is our 25th year. This event is in honor of Mark (Mr Berlin) Hubbard. Come on out, this event keeps growing each year. Info 330-760-1820


----------

